# Newlines nach childs erste ebene (dom)



## ich2 (14. Feb 2011)

Hallo,
ich brauche eine xml die dieses format hat:
<parent>
<child><bla>sdsdfs</bla><blup>afdafs</blup></child>
<child><bla>sdsdfs</bla><blup>afdafs</blup></child>
<child><bla>sdsdfs</bla><blup>afdafs</blup></child>
...
</parent>

also für jedes child unter parent eine neue zeile, aber keine intends, und die kinder von child sollen alle in der selben zeile stehen.

Das xml an sich erstelle ich schon, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das Format so hinbekomme.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## Raum114 (14. Feb 2011)

Versuchs mal damit aber halt mit INDENT auf "no". Falls es nicht in ein File geschrieben werden soll kannst du es ja modifizieren.


```
/**
     * This method writes a document to a file.
     * @param doc The document to be written.
     * @param filename The name of the file to be created.
     */
    public void writeXmlFile(Document doc, String filename) throws Exception {
        // Prepare the DOM document for writing
        Source source = new DOMSource(doc);
        // Prepare the output file
        File file = new File(filename);
        Result result = new StreamResult(file);
        // Write the DOM document to the file
        Transformer xformer = TransformerFactory.newInstance().newTransformer();
        xformer.setOutputProperty(OutputKeys.INDENT, "yes");
        xformer.setOutputProperty("{http://xml.apache.org/xslt}indent-amount", "2");
        xformer.transform(source, result);
    }
```


----------



## ich2 (14. Feb 2011)

Mit indent auf "no" erscheint alles in eine Zeile. Ich brauche Umbrüche nach jedem child.


----------



## ich2 (15. Feb 2011)

Niemand eine Idee? Geht sowas überhaupt mit dom, oder muss ich den Text evtl "zu fuß" bearbeiten? :/


----------

